# Cover letter for a Job within the same company



## DuckJordan (Feb 13, 2013)

So I need to create a cover letter for a job position. I have worked with this possible future employer and currently work as an over-hire for him. This would be a change to a full time position on his crew. This would require me to get my CDL but he also says that his company will provide CDL training. How do I go about writing a cover letter to a boss I already work for?


----------



## Call911 (Feb 13, 2013)

Same as any other cover letter. State who it's to, the purpose, a brief overview, and express your interest in the position. I have always been tough a cover letter is a "introduction" to your resume. I've also been told that cover letters are useless and aren't even looked at, so YMMV.


----------

